# look out italy - old farts en route



## smifee (May 17, 2005)

leaving uk via the tunnel early hours 21/9/05 returning may 2006. £122 return :lol: wife wants to stay home to work and pay the bills :roll: so travelling with a mate, john, who also has a hymer.

kipping at the waiting area/lorry park on arrival. into belgium for cheaper diesel and a visit to campirama. onto luxembourg for even cheaper diesel.

then either down the eastern side of france to barcelonette and cuneo or, if hymer uk haven't got spares, ordered weeks ago, into germany and the hymer factory , through austria (not using gobox roads) into italy.

after having a bottle or 2 of asti in asti we are going down the adriatic coast and then hope to spend a couple of months way down south. as it gets warmer will come up the med coast.

hope to use sites only once a fortnight to do the laundry.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Have a safe journey Smifee, tell us all about when you return  

Regards M&D


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

That sounds a really good trip Smifee (hope you get you parts OK), Take care !!!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

securo viaggio vecchio 'fart',

Have a great adventure, we're not jealous, not one bit :roll: 

Ciaio tutti,

pete.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Tour of Europe with no wife, just a mate-WHAT A GAS!!!!


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Have a wonderful time smifee............just a wee bit jealous :wink: but can't really complain as we are off on Saturday via the Tunnel to France, Spain Portugal and who knows where. We come back December  coming back in May would be better :wink: but then we are off in April 06 until July 06    

Take Care


----------



## smifee (May 17, 2005)

hi all

thanks for the good wishes. have found out today that angie has to have an operation on her smashed heel - i think they are going to play jigsaw with the pieces. date of op is " a couple of months time ".

still going on the 21st but will come back early just before she has the op. 

well i can't leave her on her own with 6 weeks in plaster & another 6 with a support boot can i? this is a rhetorical question.

mike


----------

